# freezing smoked Salmon



## graggy (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi, I put my salmon in a salt brine overnight then smoke it the next day. My question is can I freeze it and how long will it last in the freezer? Also if the salmon was frozen then thawed out before I smoked it can it be frozen again after its smoked?


----------



## slysmoke (Jul 22, 2015)

I freeze salmon all the time, though I don't know how long it will keep as it usually gets eaten fairly quickly. I've heard 6 months or so for flavor/texture is a good ballpark.

I refrigerate the salmon a minimum of 4 hours before I vac-seal and freeze. Maybe it's just me but it seems to set the oils in the fillets better prior to freezing. 

Refreezing is fine as well.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 22, 2015)

I do a lot of Salmon which was frozen, thawed, smoked, and then frozen again.  The key is to use a good vacuum sealer before you freeze it.

This past weekend I thawed and smoked Salmon that we caught and froze from August of last year.  Yesterday I caught and brought home two new Salmon which will be frozen tonight, after I process it.


----------

